

Take A Break (infographic) - breaks increase productivity - adaria
http://www.learnstuff.com/take-a-break/

======
Puer
I've heard that reading strange fonts on bright orange, blue, yellow and pink
backgrounds is bad for your eyes, too.

------
bennyg
I totally believe this. Whenever I'm being unproductive or battling an
idea/problem I'll go outside - walk around or bike, do something. Taking your
mind off things allows it to come back stronger than ever when tackling the
problem again. At least for me, anecdotally, this is true.

~~~
brettkw
I'm in the same boat. Anytime life presents a problem that I can't seem to
wrap my head around I get up from my desk, take a short walk, and it usually
comes to me.

As an added bonus I've discovered that there's a small lake less than a mile
from my office that I never knew existed(part of a planned housing community)
and I've seen all kinds of things I wouldn't have otherwise.

~~~
bennyg
Yes yes yes yes yes. Discovery/play is crucial to expanding creativity, and
creativity is crucial to solving problems, especially really hard ones.

Take breaks and do stuff to break the norm. Of course, rigorous scientific
literature on this topic is kind of lacking. But if anything, it keeps life
interesting.

------
jamesaguilar
I'm not surprised that people who work the same job for a long time are more
likely to have breast or prostate cancer. BECAUSE THEY ARE OLDER. I don't like
this infographic, even if the final message is good.

------
dschiptsov
Ask any smoker, and they will tell you that their best ideas came to them when
they went out for a cigarette. That's why they love their breaks and even
advocate for having them.

The myth about ideas striking people while taking shower is of the same
nature.)

It has something to do with taking a fresh look, another perspective and just
reducing the level of stress which accumulates after a 40-50 minutes of some
boring activity.

It is an example how a change in the physical behavior can influence one's
mental processes.

~~~
xxpor
> The myth about ideas striking people while taking shower is of the same
> nature

I don't know how much of a myth that is. I can say with 100% certainty that
most of my good ideas come in the shower. Probably because it is the ONLY time
of day anymore where I'm not connected to my phone, class, the computer, tv,
other people, etc.

